# Driftwood weight



## seacoast (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm trying to weigh down a piece of driftwood that's been in our aquarium for 6 years. My thought was to drill it out and fill it with lead. I want the weight to be out of sight. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi there!

You can try to soak the drift wood in water for a few days and it will sink.

Hope this helps!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Post says it has been in aquarium for 6 years so dony think that suggestion will help' I woulsn't use lead as it can rust on the inside and cause a lot of damage. You can attache it to a piece of ceramic slate or a rock using stainless steel srews or even just stainless steel bolts on bottom.


----------



## orosurf (4 mo ago)

I use super glue gel to glue rocks to the base of the wood, the rocks can then be buried in the substrate. Works for me.


----------

